# toro s200 carb issue



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I was just given a toro s2oo snowblower. It doesn't run. I checked the on/off switch and replaced it. Put in a new plug and new fuel and cleaned out the fuel tank and line and carb. I do have spark and good compression. So I started looking at the carb. Once I started to take off the lower covering I noticed that a needle valve feel out and fuel leaking from somewhere. My main question is that I'm not sure if it has one adjustment screw or two. The pictures I found online say it could go either way. There is one hole that I removed the broken valve from and there if one right next to it, also one on the top of the carb. Does this require another screw or a plug? The model #38120, sn# 0132711
Does anyone know where I might just be able to get a whole carb from. Thanks for any info, I'm starting to run out of ideas.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

You can either buy a cab.repair kit or a other carb. the replacment carb# is 63210a 75.55 or kit 631893a 10.12.I would go with the kit first to see if that fixes the problem. You can purchase these parts at jacks small engine parts on line. Hope this helps


----------

